# People Put Dogs to Test



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXR_CYKcyr4 All of them need alot of work.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Most don't have a clue about what their dogs will or wont do. Who's to say that the "trained" Mal wasn't just going after a sleeve. Same dog with a muzzle and no equipment on the "bad guy" or no muzzle and hidden equipment on the "bad guy". Who knows!


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I wish I could have that scenario run at my house lol


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Most don't have a clue about what their dogs will or wont do. Who's to say that the "trained" Mal wasn't just going after a sleeve. Same dog with a muzzle and no equipment on the "bad guy" or no muzzle and hidden equipment on the "bad guy". Who knows!


 None of them displayed any kind of man stopping power either. But for a giveaway shepherd I guess I wouldn't complain much.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Every aspect of that was stupid. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i concur, and it doesn't do anything for the dog that did get around to biting because they'll only see that he wasn't "aggressive" enough, not that they didn't give him any training.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If the dog did a full blown take down it still tells nothing about the real "protection" abilities of the dog if the "bad guy" came in with a sleeve or a full suit. 
The PPD trainer in the story got free advertising is all it amounted to.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm amazed they call it a test.... Or did I miss something?


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I don't know what else to call it other then a test for untrained dogs.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ben Thompson said:


> I don't know what else to call it other then a test for untrained dogs.


My statement wasn't in regard to your post, Ben. :wink:

This is quite the stupid video. The whole "putting the guard dog to the test" shows how much people know about dogs and or guarddogs. Just because there is a bark does not mean there will be a bite but fortunately in most circumstances a bark is enough to scare away most invaders. 

What this video shows has nothing to do with testing to begin with and I'm not even starting on the dogs and what they showed. I'm quite sure that if the bad gay (insert eye roll here) had made an actual threat then all 3 of them would have been out the back door or pissing themselves all over the place. There was no threat to the dogs, there was the unknown guy that didn't really do anything but walk inside and sit on a bloody sofa :lol: The Mali gave a nip and the GSD took a halfhearted bite but both showed they had no clue why, how or what... The bad guy was scared and insecure and it showed in the dogs. 

Could be that if he had just barged in there and yelled and went to town and gave a real threat and threw things around that the dogs might have reacted in a different way and might have felt enticed to actually go for the attack or simply run for their life. 

One good thing with this video is that it shows how deluded people really are in thinking they have a guard dog that will go through hell and high water to protect them and theirs. Welcome to the era of pet guarddogs....


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> My statement wasn't in regard to your post, Ben. :wink:
> 
> This is quite the stupid video. The whole "putting the guard dog to the test" shows how much people know about dogs and or guarddogs. Just because there is a bark does not mean there will be a bite but fortunately in most circumstances a bark is enough to scare away most invaders.
> 
> ...


 I just find it interesting that you refer to the bad guy as "the bad gay" hahahha:lol:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ben Thompson said:


> I just find it interesting that you refer to the bad guy as "the bad gay" hahahha:lol:


Trust me not to notice that little faux pas :lol: I didn't mean gay even tho he did have a frolicky kinda way about him :lol:


----------

